# Buffed App



## Ares16784 (22. April 2010)

Als im buffedcast die Frage nach einem BuffedApp kam (iBuffed juhuu), dachte ich mir ich erstell mal ne Umfrage, um herauszufinden ob es überhaupt jemand benutzen würde, und was es enthalten sollte.

Ich hoffe viele Leute stimmen ab.

So far: gute Nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (22. April 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/148007-buffed-als-iphone-app/

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/28486-buffed-app-fur-iphoneitouch
/page__p__309411__hl__app__fromsearch__1&#entry309411

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/139529-iphone-buffed-app/page__p__2418770__hl__app__fromsearch__1&#entry2418770

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/45187-buffedmobile/page__p__2462394__hl__app__fromsearch__1&#entry2462394


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=quick_search&search_sort_by=date&search_sort_order=desc&type=forum&type_id=4&search_term=app&search_filter_app[forums]=1&st=20


für was so eine suche alles hilfreich sein kann...


----------



## Ares16784 (23. April 2010)

Hab ich bereits gelesen, ist aber alles eher alt bzw. trifft das thema nicht so ganz.
Auch haben die im Cast gesagt, dass wir das dürfen! 
Aber stimm doch auch ab!


----------



## Lev3lr (23. April 2010)

also ich wäre für buffed app. Solange es nicht über 5,50€ kostet würde ich jeden Preis zahlen.


----------



## Martel (19. Mai 2010)

Für mich ist klar, das ich die Buffed nicht mehr kaufen werde ( die letzten male nicht mehr gekauft habe), da ich fast alles nur noch Digital Konsumiere.

Ich bin auch einer dieser " Millionen!" Nerds die das Ipad kaufen ( 32gb 3g Sabber ).

Also würde für mich nur noch eins Sinnmachen.


IPAD App:

So würde ich mir das vorstellen:

Ipad App: 5-10 Euro Einmalig

Da drinn:

Ipad gerechte News Feed
Buffcast / Buffedshow ( Flash ist ja nun wirklich nicht mehr Nötig)
Ipad gerechte Guid Sektion Suche
Ipad gerechte Item Suche 


Also die Daten sind vorhanden "*NUR" *eine GUI muss dafür gemacht werden.


Zusatz:

ABO: 3-6 Ausgaben für X- Geldeinheiten

oder die Einzelne Zeitschrift für  Y- Geldeinheiten  via Innerpurges.




Das wäre was worauf ich mich einlassen würde. Kein Jahres Abos mehr. Das ist mir einfach zu lange und zu und überschaubar, Digital sofort verfügbar


----------



## neeeo (17. Dezember 2010)

Was noch geil wär,wenn man die Hefte aufm iPhone lesen könnte.

Download als PDF oderso wär schon porno


----------



## Stanglnator (17. Dezember 2010)

Danke fürs Feedback. Wir sammeln noch Eure Vorschläge und müssen dann mit einer Umfrage prüfen, wie viele Leute sich eigentlich dafür interessieren. Die Entwicklung kostet ein paar Tausend Euro, das muss also vorher gut überlegt sein. 

Womöglich wird es erst eine mobile Version der Webseite geben und danach eine echte App. Das Heft als iPad-App müsste eigentlich in Kürze bei pubbles.de zu finden sind, so wie die anderen Hefte von Computec Media, z.B. die PC Games.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (25. Dezember 2010)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Danke fürs Feedback. Wir sammeln noch Eure Vorschläge und müssen dann mit einer Umfrage prüfen, wie viele Leute sich eigentlich dafür interessieren. Die Entwicklung kostet ein paar Tausend Euro, das muss also vorher gut überlegt sein.



Auch wenn ich dafür jetzt vielleicht einen bann kassiere: TROLL!

KEINER kann mir erzählen, dass die Entwicklung eines iPhone News App so teuer ist. Die Lizenz von Apple kostet 99 USD. xCode ist kostenlos. Für das Entwickeln selber kann man auch das Mac Book Air nehmen. Zahlt den alten Blasc Entwicklern halt ein paar Überstunden und das App ist fertig. Oder noch einfach! Gebt uns eine externe Schnittstelle und es finden sich sicher 2 Leute die das machen. Hätte ich eine Kreditkarte, hätte ich schon längt die WoW Datenbank über die XML Schnittstelle aufs iPhone gebracht (ist die eigentlich noch aktuell? Hab das Ding mal hier im Forum gefunden.).

Achja. Ein App ist natürlich eine gute Idee. Lohnt sich für jede News Seite aber BITTE nicht diesen Standard Werbebanner. Das Teil ist der Hauptgrund warum ich Apps wieder lösche.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, aber du scheinst keine Ahnung von Softwareentwicklung zu haben.

Das macht man nicht mal so nebenbei. Es geht da auch weniger um die 99$ für die Mitgliedschaft bei Apple.

Projektplanung, -management, Entwicklung kosten nicht wenig.

Weißt du, was ein Mann-Tag kostet? Da ist man auch schon bei ein paar Hundert Euro dabei. Nicht jede Firma, welche Software entwickelt, hat Programmierer die auch in der Objective C / Cocoa entwickeln können. Des weiteren hat nicht jede Firma auch die Mac-Entwicklungsumgebung rumstehen.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (27. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt. die Apple IDE ist kostenlos. Da ihr natürlich Zugänge zu den Datenbanken habt, müsst ihr nicht sowas machen wie html seiten parsen um an Daten zu kommen. Es gibt genug Apps die wirklich gut sind und von Leuten ohne großes Kapital programmiert wurden sind. Natürlich müsst Ihr die Programmierer bezahlen. Aber auf keinen Fall ist der Betrag so hoch, dass das Unternehmen hinter Buffed.de daran pleite gehen könnte. Wer C und eine beliebige OOP-Sprache kann, der kann auch Obj-C. Wenn die ganze Aktion zu teuer ist und ihr das Personal nicht habt, warum gebt ihr uns dann keine Schnittstelle. Ich würde mich über ein iPhone App und ein BlascCrafter für Mac OS X sehr freuen und würde gerne daran mitarbeiten.


----------

